# Help with old chisel



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

I bought an old chisel at an antique mall, intending to use as a paring chisel.










One one side it appears to have "DUCTILE // ST STEEL" (on two lines), and the other side has these hallmarks or maker's marks:










The marks appear to be a Maltese Cross, a long arrow, and a shorter, double-headed arrow-like symbol-or maybe the shorter "arrow" is actually the flights (feathers) on the longer arrow.

Anybody know anything about this?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I think that's a Butcher. Bertha will be after you for it! Folks that have them, love them!!


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

Smitty, you're probably right. In the first line of the words (not photographed), all I can see for certain are the letters "UTCI-" and I thought it spells "DUCTILE". After I looked more closely, I can see the right-side of a B in front of the UTC and what I thought was an I- after the C is actually an H. BUTCHER it is. Thanks.

Although I can't see a hint of extra letters, it's possible the 2nd line is "BEST STEEL" or "CAST STEEL"


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

Looking back over my first post, I'm not sure where I got DUCTILE out of the letters UTCI-. I guess I had a "dyslexia moment" while squinting through my magnifying loupe.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Arrow Trade mark or Hallmark screams Butcher. Refurb the haft or "handle", sharpen and you have a paring blade.


----------

